# Amateur theatre in Nashua, NH



## JIMinNH (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello, I am new to the board. I am the tech director for the Wheeler Players in Southern NH/Northern MA (just north of Boston). I have professional experience, but it took my kids' wanting to try theatre to get me back into it. Now I spend my weekends sketching, sawing and painting. Recent shows are Godspell, High School Musical (with ActorSingers), Aladdin Jr., Christmas Stories (an original local production), and we are currently starting Beauty and the Beast. If anyone has ideas for BATB Jr. I'd love to see pictures or hear about them.

Thanks.

JIM MAIL - Nashua, NH


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome Jim! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and the search function. If you would not mind telling us where you heard about the site, that would be great. We can be a nosy bunch around here. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## JimNH (May 30, 2009)

OK - we just had opening night. I had to reregister for the site 'cause I forgot my password...doh.

The show went well, and I am pretty happy with the set - a VERY small stage for such a big costume drama.

I will post some pics to flickr of set design - but here's a link to a few of the pics. I did all the construction and painting - not much for this space.

Flickr: anastasitom's Photostream

JIM in NH


----------

